# Town and Country Clip



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

EDIT: This is a Dutch Variation clip, not Town and Country...I screwed 
up on the title. ><


"Poobe," got a Dutch Variation clip today, she really needed to be
groomed! Even though it looks like it wasn't a too serious job,
it did take some time and patience, but she was very cooperative. 
She still needs to be brushed out, she is so kinky! :banghead::tongue:

Sorry for the crappy pictures.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

She looks great, such a gorgeous face and so white too! One day I will have a go at something a bit more creative than just scissoring the ends LOL. I'm such a scaredy cat when it comes to setting patterns, scared I'll get it all wrong and he will look like a goose :biggrin: But I suppose the only way to learn is to get in there with the clippers


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh MM she looks very cute! 

On another note...you can tell you are getting close, huh? Are you to that unusual amounts of energy stage yet that tells you its about time for your new arrival?

My oldest was born on Valentine's Day, our youngest the day after Valentine's Day...I personally didn't want it that way but they had other plans! My oldest just realized this year that the big party at school was NOT for his birthday, but actually another holiday was celebrated the same day...imagine his disappointment! Poor guy! 

I told him that it was okay, because this way he gets a birthday cake, presents, AND CANDY AND VALENTINE'S cards on his birthday. Of course, all was well after that!

Anyhow :focus:

She looks great, and I am sure she is much happier with all the attention on her grooming!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww she looks cute in her new hairstyle. She is as white as show so pretty.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

IPP said:


> On another note...you can tell you are getting close, huh? Are you to that unusual amounts of energy stage yet that tells you its about time for your new arrival?


You betcha, you should see the tubby pics of myself I posted in
the general chat section, lol! Not long now! Also, thank you for
the lovely comments on Poobe. 

Thanks everyone, she is a very pretty white, but so hard to keep white! :banghead:

BlueFox, sometimes ya just gotta take chances! I know with grooming
I've came a long way (and still got a* LONG* way to go) and I've messed
up along the road where I wanted to rip my hair out for doing such a
pitiful job (poor Maddie, lol), but you will get better after each clipping
and practice! So I say go for it and remember...Poodle hair grows back
fast, LOL!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree Blue Fox, just pick a pattern and go for it. Do it with a gaurd comb if you must not a short blade. That way if you HATE it or you do mess it up beyond repair you can almost always turn it into at least a lamb clip or something similar. If you clip something on the legs, thats harder to fix but still it can be done if you don't clip to short. The other benifit of using a clipper comb is that you can kind of see how the pattern is going to look before you actualy do it. The longer the comb attachment the easier it is to 'fix' if you mess up or decide you don't like that haircut after all.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh yea MM, my hubby looked at your photos and (I feel like a goober now since I couldn't remember the name of that clip lol) he knew right off the bat what clip that was. He says, Honey isnt that the PJ clip (Pajama Dutch) that you put Sonny in? Now keep in mind he knows very little about dogs in general and even less about grooming and the various poodle clips.... I wanted to slap him, I just hate it when he remembers something like that but can't remember where I wanted the mums planted or what I wanted for my birthday


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww! Good job! She's so cute!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

That's funny WonderPup about your OH. They do surprise you sometimes don't they? I was showing mine photos of Kingston in a continental (didn't tell him what it was called) and the first thing he said was Ohhh yuk your not going to do that to T are you? He continued look and after about 3 minutes he said "you know what that continental is growing on me, I like that you can see his muscular legs" :rofl: I think he has been reading my books and remembering things just so he could show of at the appropriate time - cause how did he even know what it was called?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> EDIT: This is a Dutch Variation clip, not Town and Country...I screwed
> up on the title. ><
> 
> 
> ...


She is a cutie!


----------

